# new YS1028J



## mor (Oct 16, 2018)

I just pulled the trigger on a new (last year's model) 28" Yamaha.
It's a heavy beast (for me), and I was just curious ... can it be moved around the garage without turning it on?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The best thing to do would be to load it on a dolly. Then it could be moved around. The other option is to pull the pins from the driving ‘wheels’ (it is not a very easy process and it is not that easy to move or turn around this way).


----------



## mor (Oct 16, 2018)

YSHSfan said:


> The best thing to do would be to load it on a dolly. Then it could be moved around. The other option is to pull the pins from the driving ‘wheels’ (it is not a very easy process and it is not that easy to move or turn around this way).


Thanks! That's what I had thought. My apologies, as this is all new to me and, undoubtedly, I will be coming up with other stupid questions to ask ...

My back story is, that this is my first snowblower. Earlier this year, we moved to an area (in)famous for its snowfall. Our son (a licenced auto mechanic), _strongly_ suggested that I (only) look at Honda or Yamaha. He also preferred that I get a new machine, as he well knows that, if and when anything goes wrong with it, _he's_ the one I'll be calling. :grin: And besides, it wasn't _his_ money.

Between the two brands, (to me) the Yamaha's looked more solidly-built, and also seemed quieter. On the other hand, the "power steering" on the Honda's looked like a no-brainer. Also, even with taxes and duties, I could get a Honda from the US a lot cheaper.

The final decision was made at the service desk of our local Honda dealer. I asked the service manager about that chute-clogging issue (_which I had only found out about because of this forum_). He eventually/reluctantly confirmed that "Yes" ... this had been an ongoing problem with the newer models - and one which, at that time, had not yet been addressed by Honda.

I had originally decided upon the smaller (and considerably less expensive), 24" Yamaha. But when I looked closer, and saw that it was made in China, I opted for the 28" machine which, according to the label, was made in Japan. I'm fairly certain that the 24" would have been quite adequate. And I'm hoping that the larger machine doesn't prove to be too heavy and cumbersome ... as quite frankly, 'I ain't gettin' any younger'.

So that's where I am ... just waiting for these infamous snowfalls to begin. Thanks again.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey....YSHSfan..

I just joined you. with a new YT624EJ....Made in China....

I noticed the lack of a Transmission disconnect rod as well.... Not too happy about that either.

I love the electric start and the electric chute rotation ….. it's fast..!

I just added an "hour meter" I got off Amazon....Want to keep record of hours for servicing, etc.

Good luck with yours man.....

John


----------



## mor (Oct 16, 2018)

JamesReady said:


> I just joined you. with a new YT624EJ....Made in China....
> Good luck with yours man.....
> John


Enjoy your new toy!
Looks like we're about an hour south of you, in Snow Valley.


----------

